# New to this site



## gigi425 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm new to this site. I'm retired and hoping to spend at least part of the year in Italy in the future. I'm also looking at dual citizenship through my grandfather. 

I have relatives in Puglia, but at this point I'm not sure where we want to rent for the first time. We don't want to buy....I would rather rent for several months at a time, and be able to live in different parts of Italy, to see more of the country.

My dream location is an apt in a small town that has a good train station. I really don't want to have to buy or rent a car. I love traveling via train. If you have suggestions, let me know. 

Looking forward to learning from those of you with experience.

Gigi


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

unlike england where doc beacham choped most of the small staitions italy and also Abruzzo most small towns have staitions , and train travel is cheap , went from pescara abruzzo on the golden arrow for 28 eros return to Verona you get deals on the internet though train italia fast clean trains fantastic views , most of the jurny is nearly on the beach with sea views oh and on time helpfull starfe what more coul you want


----------

